# ychan unsafe, or is norton being useless?



## TreacleFox (Mar 11, 2010)

lol...


----------



## Icky (Mar 11, 2010)

Of course ychan is unsafe, it's furry porn. If anything, you've got yourself a really smart Norton program.


----------



## Kommodore (Mar 11, 2010)

Since when is Norton not useless?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

It would probably be safe to listen to Norton.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 11, 2010)

WOT says Ychan is safe.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

Maybe it's a sign.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 11, 2010)

ychan has got the AIDS


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 11, 2010)

Maybe even SquAIDS


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> WOT says Ychan is safe.


 
it says its unsafe...


----------



## torachi (Mar 11, 2010)

I got the xp guardian spyware from ED a few weeks ago. Epic fail.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 11, 2010)

I trust WOT, I have no security and WOT has told me not to go to certain sites, no viruses... yet.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 11, 2010)

Jolly good, eh WOT?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 11, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Jolly good, eh WOT?


Indeed sir, however I bid you adieu.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 11, 2010)

I dare someone to go on the infected file <3


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 11, 2010)

Meadow said:


> I dare someone to go on the infected file <3



ok


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 11, 2010)

lmao


----------



## Ratte (Mar 11, 2010)

Why are you using Norton?  Get some standards.


----------



## Hir (Mar 11, 2010)

Norton is a fursecuting antivirus, guys! :C


----------



## nurematsu (Mar 11, 2010)

Norton is useless; get another antivirus program. AVG works pretty well... and it's free


----------



## Azure (Mar 11, 2010)

LOL Norton.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 11, 2010)

Fuck teh Norton.  Get avast! or AVG.  Add in Spybot:S&D and MalwareBytes when necessary.

edit: ychan is fine.  Norton's full of shit.


----------



## JMAA (Mar 11, 2010)

I can explain: Norton is an useless piece of shit.
AVG is truly the king of all AVs. And there's a free version. Though it's a piss-off with LinkScanner about uploading, it mostly can clean up almost anything. Maybe more than other antiviruses.


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 11, 2010)

It's Norton being worse than useless.



Meadow said:


> it says its unsafe...



http://www.mywot.com/en/scorecard/file.yyz.chan.yiffy.tk
http://www.mywot.com/en/scorecard/yiffy.tk

It says it's anything but child-friendly but otherwise reasonably safe.



Meadow said:


> I dare someone to go on the infected file <3



OK.  I got a yiffy piccie collage.  Oh, murr.  Oh, and nothing else.



Meadow said:


> lmao



I can't help but read that as "Stop Touching Me!"


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> It's Norton being worse than useless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, look at what WOT says about FA.
Apparently FA is child friendly.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 11, 2010)

lol WOT tells me if a site has a bad reputation for viruses.


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Lol, look at what WOT says about FA.
> Apparently FA is child friendly.



FA *is* child friendly inasmuch as any Web site needs to be.  No one can view the omgpr0nz without signing in and turning the adult filter off.

I can't help you if you forgot to turn your filter back on again. 

Edit: LOL 49% in that category.  A comment remarks, "Its a furry site for Petes Sakes...But there are no malware, spyware or other computer hazards there. Unless your computer will die if it sees naked wolf-taur thingys with huge private parts >_<"


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 11, 2010)

No, the site is not safe.

All that yiffing will give your computer S.T.D.'s


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Lol, look at what WOT says about FA.
> Apparently FA is child friendly.


of course it is its full of furry porn yay underage exposure


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 11, 2010)

Lol Norton.


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 11, 2010)

Haha Norton blows. Bitdefender.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Haha Norton blows Bitdefender.



o murr


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 11, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> o murr




I see what you did there.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 11, 2010)

i LOVE ychan!


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 11, 2010)

Probably safer than DA.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

Norton often will not let me run my games on my computer sometimes, no joke. I rarely play video games, but when I do, Norton pisses me off.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 11, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Norton often will not let me run my games on my computer sometimes, no joke. I rarely play video games, but when I do, Norton pisses me off.


uninstall ftw


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> uninstall ftw


 Oh, that's such a genius suggestion.

No, that's terrible. Why would people NOT uninstall Norton if it sucks?  Because, thats the ONLY protection they got >.>


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Edit: LOL 49% in that category.  A comment remarks, "Its a furry site for Petes Sakes...But there are no malware, spyware or other computer hazards there. Unless your computer will die if it sees naked wolf-taur thingys with huge private parts >_<"


I lol'd, but that is a good point


Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Probably safer than DA.


Meh, DA is just full of a bunch of weaboos.


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 11, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Probably safer than DA.



Especially since DA won't work unless scripting from crwdcntrl.net (crowd control?) is enabled.

Edit: I didn't move this thread.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 11, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Oh, that's such a genius suggestion.
> 
> No, that's terrible. Why would people NOT uninstall Norton if it sucks?  Because, thats the ONLY protection they got >.>


AVG free ftw


----------



## Willow (Mar 11, 2010)

ychan is unsafe durr...Norton's smart...


----------



## Runefox (Mar 11, 2010)

In all seriousness, that is definitely a false-positive.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 11, 2010)

It's porn dude....anyone and everyone knows that people dick around with it....Besides, norton is trash. Get Avast and save the money for your annual subscription.


----------



## Willow (Mar 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> It's porn dude....anyone and everyone knows that people dick around with it....Besides, norton is trash. Get Avast and save the money for your annual subscription.


Or download AVG which is free and works fine..
..my Norton was great though...it was a little dramatic though...about low risk tracking cookies...


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 11, 2010)

OH GOD THERE'S A PROGRAM RUNNING ON YOUR COMPUTER THAT ISN'T NORTON IT MUST BE A VIRUS SHUT IT DOWN


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 12, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Norton often will not let me run my games on my computer sometimes, no joke. I rarely play video games, but when I do, Norton pisses me off.



what kind of games?


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 12, 2010)

Norton.

Lol.

avast! :B


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 12, 2010)

Anyone with a diffrent anti virus want to cheak that file out?


----------



## Runefox (Mar 12, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Anyone with a diffrent anti virus want to cheak that file out?



It isn't the file Norton was scared of - It's the method it was used to display it on the page.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Meh, DA is just full of a bunch of weaboos.


 
And malware.



ArielMT said:


> Especially since DA won't work unless scripting from crwdcntrl.net (crowd control?) is enabled.
> 
> Edit: I didn't move this thread.


 
Really? I didn't know that nor do I know what that is, but it's feel unjust. >:[


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 14, 2010)

Norton Is the most usless piece of crap antivirus ever. Do yourself a favor and install AVG or Avast!


----------



## Rhetorica (Mar 18, 2010)

Runefox said:


> In all seriousness, that is definitely a false-positive.



Not exactly. Go to the screenshot, type in the URL, open up the JPEG in a text editor, and at the end, you'll find this:


```
<iframe name="GlobalBanner" src="http://globalbanner.furnation.com/default.asp" width="0" height="0" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" allowautotransparency=true></iframe>
```

Norton's right to be pissy about HTML stuck on the end of a JPEG, and doubly pissy that it's an IFRAME with width=0 and height=0. Someone should tell someone else to fix their code!


----------

